# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW "СТАРТУЕМ в ЛЕТО!"- застольное развлечение для выпускного 2018 от дуэта Д.ЕВОЧКИ

## Львовна

*Учеба - THE END!!! Ура!!! Жаркое ( во всех смыслах этого слова) лето впереди! А чтобы набраться сил перед поступлением в ВУЗы,
 надо как следут сделать  "ЭТО…"*
_РЕЦЕПТ НЕ СЛОЖНЫЙ, НО ПЛАТНЫЙ_ _:_ _ОН СКРЫТ ВНУТРИ ЗАСТОЛЬНОГО РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЯ_

*«СТАРТУЕМ в ЛЕТО!!!»** - от дуэта Д.ЕВОЧКИ*

_


О структуре: Активная болталка+ энергичная движушка за столом + чумачедчая кричалка. Блок массовый. Задействован весь зал.


ПЛЮСЫ: ОПРОБОВАНО! БЕЗРЕКВИЗИТНО! РАБОТАЕТ!!!!


Продолжительность: Примерно 10 минут



В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: Музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1000


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

